
A way to poke Facebook off its uncontested perch - adambyrtek
http://timharford.com/2017/12/a-way-to-poke-facebook-of-its-uncontested-perch/
======
qubex
I was a crowdfunding supporter of the open-source, distributed, federated
social network _Diaspora_
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_(social_network)?wpro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_\(social_network\)?wprov=sfti1))
but it never really got off the ground. In a chillingly tone-deaf tongue-in-
cheek fashion, Zuckerberg also contributed some funds to that campaign... that
was almost a decade ago, before he invested any effort in managing his public
image (or maybe he genuinely meant well, I don't know).

